# Sony: PS5 auf Cloudbasis? Sony über mögliche PlayStation 5



## Gast1669461003 (21. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sony: PS5 auf Cloudbasis? Sony über mögliche PlayStation 5* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sony: PS5 auf Cloudbasis? Sony über mögliche PlayStation 5


----------



## frankyfife (21. Dezember 2014)

Eine rein Cloud basierte Konsole können die sich an die Backe nageln.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2014)

Wäre für Sony billig. Man bezahlt 500 EUR, bekommt nur einen Cloud-Zugang, den Sony jederzeit abschalten kann. Super Idee... *Sarkasmusmod off*


----------



## svd (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube aber noch immer, dass der Erste, welcher eine funktionierenden "Videogames on Demand" Infrasturktur auf die Beine stellt, 
nicht nur den Konsolenkrieg gewonnen hat, sondern auch den Gaming PC obsolet macht.
Dann heißt's nur noch, egal auf welcher Konsole oder Hardware du spielst, egal ob von MS, Sony, Officerechner -notebook, Tablet...
melde dich bei unserem Dienst an und die Spiele sind immer dort, wo du bist. (Highspeed Internetzugang vorausgesetzt.)


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2014)

naja
ich glaube das wird bei uns im Neuland nicht funktionieren


----------



## svd (21. Dezember 2014)

Och, das wird den großen Firmen später herzlich egal sein. 
Die sagen dann einfach: "Geh halt "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" spielen. Ist ja nicht unsere Schuld, dass du im Auenland wohnst.". 

Stell dir das mal vor, es muss traumhaft sein, den Kunden völlig die Kontrolle entziehen zu können, hehe.


----------



## weltking (21. Dezember 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Och, das wird den großen Firmen später herzlich egal sein.
> Die sagen dann einfach: "Geh halt "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" spielen. Ist ja nicht unsere Schuld, dass du im Auenland wohnst.".
> 
> Stell dir das mal vor, es muss traumhaft sein, den Kunden völlig die Kontrolle entziehen zu können, hehe.



Genau das sollte ja nicht in ihrem Interesse liegen. Wer keine Möglichkeit hat zu spielen, wird auch nicht dafür bezahlen.


----------



## svd (21. Dezember 2014)

Das stimmt natürlich. 

Aber in einer abgeschwächten Form passiert das heute ja genauso. 
"Wer keinen Bock auf Uplay, Steam oder Origin hat, mein Gott na, der spielt eben nicht. Uns doch scheißegal.
Auf einen Verweigerer kommen zehn Willige. Und wer sich deswegen eine Schwarzkopie holt, hatte ja von Anfang an nie vorgehabt, zu zahlen."


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich.
> 
> Aber in einer abgeschwächten Form passiert das heute ja genauso.
> "Wer keinen Bock auf Uplay, Steam oder Origin hat, mein Gott na, der spielt eben nicht. Uns doch scheißegal.
> Auf einen Verweigerer kommen zehn Willige. Und wer sich deswegen eine Schwarzkopie holt, hatte ja von Anfang an nie vorgehabt, zu zahlen."



Wenn von 5 Millionen Leuten 10.000 oder 100.000 nicht wollen, warum auch immer, ist das für die Firma wohl kaum ein Beinbruch. ^^ Eher ein kleines Hämatom. 
Aber irgendwann wird Cloud-Gaming kommen. Und wie jede "neue" Technik wird es eine Weile brauchen, um sich zu etablieren. Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass wir in 7-8 Jahren besser dran sind, was die Verbindungen im Auenland angeht.


----------



## leckmuschel (21. Dezember 2014)

gerade bei den hackern ein beliebtes ziel, diese sonyserver. offline = gar nicht spielen können. 
wartungsarbeiten = gar nicht spielen können. 
außerdem wenn man umzieht oder inetprobs hat, dann merkt man erst recht, wie heutzutage schon jeder mist das internet benötigt, um zu spielen.


----------



## svd (21. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass wir in 7-8 Jahren besser dran sind, was die Verbindungen im Auenland angeht.



Wenn mal jemandem auffällt, dass ja eigentlich diese verdammten Adler die Datenpakete schleppen könnten... 

Der größte Fehler, den alte Gamersäcke (so wie meiner einer, ich würd generell sagen, alle Ü30) heutzutage machen, ist, zu glauben, sie wären demografisch
noch irgendwie relevant für Publisher. (Das merkt man ja sehr gut an den Fortsetzungen traditionsreicher Serien, die mit dem Ursprung kaum noch was gemein haben.)

Spieler, die wissen, "das früher alles besser gewesen ist", sind nun mal am Sterben. Ihre Zahl wird stetig kleiner. Tja, Ein Problem, welches sich, praktischer Weise, 
von selbst löst. (Also eigentlich kein "Problem" in dem Sinne, sondern bloß ein vernachlässigbarer Faktor. Äh, ja, das mag ein wenig zynisch klingen.) 

So einem, kann ich VG Streaming vlt nie schmackhaft machen. Aber wozu auch. Wenn ich heute zu einem Kind/Jugendlichen gehe und ihm sage: 
"Hey, was gibst du so im Monat für Spiele aus? 60€? 100€? Und nach dem Durchspielen trägst du den Scheiß zum Gamestop und kriegst 2€ dafür?
Wie wäre es, wenn du monatlich nur 15€ zahlen müsstest um Zugang zu meinem Service zu haben. Für nur 5€ kannst du dann ein Spiel für ein 
Wochenende (bzw. 48 Stunden) ausborgen und spielen. Oder, wenn es dir wirklich gefällt, für 25€ so oft spielen, wie du magst. Und du brauchst bloß 
eine beliebige Konsole oder SmartTV mit Internetzugang, die entsprechende App und natürlich die Kreditkarte (deiner Eltern). "
Hielte der das doch bestimmt für eine geile Sache, hehe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Dezember 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn mal jemandem auffällt, dass ja eigentlich diese verdammten Adler die Datenpakete schleppen könnten...
> 
> Der größte Fehler, den alte Gamersäcke (so wie meiner einer, ich würd generell sagen, alle Ü30) heutzutage machen, ist, zu glauben, sie wären demografisch
> noch irgendwie relevant für Publisher. (Das merkt man ja sehr gut an den Fortsetzungen traditionsreicher Serien, die mit dem Ursprung kaum noch was gemein haben.)
> ...



Auf den ersten Blick klingt das für den Normalbürger wirklich attraktiv. Aber wenn man mal über einen längeren Zeitraum ausrechnet, wie viel man WIRKLICH dafür bezahlt...naja. Daher spiele ich auch keine MMOs mit monatl. Gebühr mehr. Ich habe allein für World of WarCraft (über 8 Jahre hinweg) insgesamt ein wenig über 1400 Euro bezahlt: Classic: 50 Euro, je Addon 30 Euro = 170 Euro. 13 Euro/Monat, über 8 Jahre (96 Monate) hinweg = 1248 Euro. Insgesamt also 1418 Euro. Und das nur für ein Spiel.

Wir spinnen jetzt mal rum und reflektieren das mal auf die 15 Euro pro Monat für den von dir besagten Service/Zugang. Dann 25 Euro pro Spiel, von dem man sich, sagen wir mal, zwei im Monat zulegt. Würde im selben Zeitraum, also die oben gesagten 8 Jahre, insgesamt 6240 Euro machen (1440 euro monatl. Gebühr und 4800 Euro für Spiele innerhalb von 8 Jahren). Vielleicht sogar noch teurer. Immerhin zahlt man für diesen Zugang 15 euro im Monat und der will ja auch genutzt werden. Da zockt man womöglich mehr, kauft sich womöglich sogar doch mehr als 2 Spiele im Monat. Und schon ist man bei einem noch größeren Loch in der Geldbörse.  Dann muss ja noch ein entsprechendes Gerät ran, das sicher auch nicht günstig sein wird. Dazu noch eine schnelle Breitbandanbindung, die ja auch nochmal monatlich kostet. Da ist man gut und gern im besagten Zeitraum sicher bei gut 8000 Euro. 

Dann doch lieber eine physische Konsole. Konsolenspiele werden mittlerweile auch relativ schnell sehr günstig und kosten schon wenige Monate nach Release nur noch die Hälfte oder sogar weniger. Da kommt man im Schnitt vlt. sogar günstiger weg und man sitzt nicht zwangsläufig auf monatl. Gebühren. Wer langfristig wirklich noch weniger Geld ausgeben will, der bleibt beim PC.  Ich bezweifle, dass der in der Form ausstirbt, wie wir ihn heute kennen. Und auf dem PC werden die Spiele verramscht bis zum geht nicht mehr und sie werden einem durch Sales und Angebote hinterher geworfen, bis man stoppt sagt. Ich hab Jahr (!) 2014 für PC-Spiele gerademal 200 Euro ausgegeben. Und der Großteil dieser Spiele war im Sale bei Steam. Da ich aber auch auf der Konsole zocke...war's letztlich doch einiges mehr.


----------



## svd (22. Dezember 2014)

*Sony: PS5 auf Cloudbasis? Sony über mögliche PlayStation 5*

Das du im Endeffekt viel mehr zahlst, ist ja das Schöne daran. [emoji13]
Und wir haben noch gar nicht mal die Mikrotransaktionen eingerechnet...

Für den PC können ja weiterhin kaputte Ports rauskommen, macht ja nix. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass da wenig frustresistente Spieler, die mit 2000€ Hardware ein höchstens beschissenes Spielerlebnis haben, dann doch kapitulieren und auf den 4k@60fps Stream umsteigen. [emoji1]

Ob der High End Gaming PC, wie wir ihn kennen, als Plattform noch eine Rolle spielt, hängt aber immer von der Unterstützung seitens der Entwickler ab. Wer kann schon garantieren, dass die bestehen bleibt.

Und die paar Simulanten können gerne auf dem PC bleiben, spielen vlt für Nischentitelproduzenten eine vitale Rolle, hehe.

Natürlich ist das alles Schwarzmalerei. (Ich sehe eine rote Tür und will sie schwarz anmalen...)
Aber so weit hergeholt ist das ja nicht, oder?

Die Vorbereitungen laufen ja bereits. Und in den Entwicklungsabteilungen wird sicher weniger an leistungsfähigerer Hardware, als an leistungsfähigeren Kompressionsverfahren gewerkelt.
(Die Mathematiker unter uns haben jetzt die Chance, mächtig Kohle zu machen, hehe.)


----------



## transwarp2010 (22. Dezember 2014)

Sollte mit der PS5 eine Cloud-Lösung kommen, bin ich raus aus der Sache. Ist nicht mehr mein Spielprinzip. Überhaupt finde ich die ganze Gewichtung auf Community und Multiplayer zu überbewertet. Das ist der Bereich, der mich bei Spielen am wenigsten interessiert.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Cloud-"Konsole" in naher Zukunft Erfolg hat. Man muss nur mal daran denken, wie schlecht die Leute auf das always-on Konzept der Xbox reagiert haben.
Die Leute sind noch nicht bereit dafür und vielerorts bestehen auch noch gar nicht die technischen Vorraussetzungen dafür und selbst wenn man sie hat, heißt das noch nichts. Ich habe 25Mb, ein Freund 50Mb, trotzdem läuft Share Play mit seinen 720p bei uns nicht flüssig.

Irgendwann wird es kommen, weil es einfach der nächste logische Schritt ist, aber von mir aus kann das noch eine ganze Weile dauern. Ich habe gerne eine Konsole und Datenträger im Haus.


----------



## weltking (22. Dezember 2014)

Die größte Frage bleibt doch immer noch, ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man in 8 Jahren 4K@60fps streamen möchte. Das allein erfordert schon mal einiges an Bandbreite. Jetzt liegt streamen ohnehin total im Trend, dann wird parallel dazu im Wohnzimmer auch noch ein Film geschaut, natürlich auch in 4K Qualität, und die dritte Person im Haushalt telefoniert über Voip und das auf nem Mittwoch um 20:00 Uhr, wenn es Millionen andere in Deutschland auch machen. 
Um so was zu realisieren müsste man schon sehr kräftig in die Infrastruktur investieren und das sehe ich einfach überhaupt nicht kommen.


----------



## BiJay (22. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn sie nur auf Cloud setzen würden, bräuchten sie dafür dann keine neue Konsole. Das ist mir dann doch etwas schleierhaft. Oder meint er mit einer neuen Konsole einen kleinen Kasten, wo man die Controller dransteckt? Ob man sowas dann noch Konsole nennen kann? Im Idealfall kann das dann eh alles das TV-Gerät von selbst.


----------



## Maiernator (22. Dezember 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Also wenn sie nur auf Cloud setzen würden, bräuchten sie dafür dann keine neue Konsole. Das ist mir dann doch etwas schleierhaft. Oder meint er mit einer neuen Konsole einen kleinen Kasten, wo man die Controller dransteckt? Ob man sowas dann noch Konsole nennen kann? Im Idealfall kann das dann eh alles das TV-Gerät von selbst.


So wirds wohl kommen, der Fernseher ist dann alles in einem. Streaming Portal, Tv,couch surfing tool, in Verbindung mit einem Tablet für asymmetrische Spiele.
Aber bis dahin wirds sicher noch dauern bzw vllt ist es ja Lösung doch etwas anderes, wer weiß

Was die meisten hier vergessen haben, die Nachfrage bestimmt das angebot und nicht anders herum. Wenn die Nachfrage nach Cloud da ist wird sie kommen, wenn SOny es nicht hinbekommt mit Hack Angriffen, wird enfach auf den nächsten Anbieter gewechselt. Spiele sind ein recht eleatisches Gut und leicht substituierbar, deswegen haben die Hersteller nicht unglaublich viel Macht. Siehe den Shitstorm bei Xboxone always on(was ja zeigt das cloud gaming noch nicht so beliebt ist) und die zum start recht schlechten verkaufszahlen im Vergleich zur Ps4.
Spielen ist kein Wasser, man braucht es nicht zum leben und deshalb werden sich die Hersteller immer nach dem Kunden richten müssen. Der bestimmt was er haben will und was nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Dezember 2014)

weltking schrieb:


> Die größte Frage bleibt doch immer noch, ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man in 8 Jahren 4K@60fps streamen möchte. Das allein erfordert schon mal einiges an Bandbreite. Jetzt liegt streamen ohnehin total im Trend, dann wird parallel dazu im Wohnzimmer auch noch ein Film geschaut, natürlich auch in 4K Qualität, und die dritte Person im Haushalt telefoniert über Voip und das auf nem Mittwoch um 20:00 Uhr, wenn es Millionen andere in Deutschland auch machen.
> Um so was zu realisieren müsste man schon sehr kräftig in die Infrastruktur investieren und das sehe ich einfach überhaupt nicht kommen.



Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie man 4k@60 fps in 8 Jahren streamen möchte.
Aktuell ist ja nicht mal 4k@ stabile 30 fps lokal mit teuerster und aktuellster Hardware der Welt möglich.

Man kann froh sein wenn 1080p@ 60 fps ohne spürbaren Lag möglich wäre. Alles darüber ist zu krass.



BiJay schrieb:


> Also wenn sie nur auf Cloud setzen würden, bräuchten sie dafür dann keine neue Konsole. Das ist mir dann doch etwas schleierhaft. Oder meint er mit einer neuen Konsole einen kleinen Kasten, wo man die Controller dransteckt? Ob man sowas dann noch Konsole nennen kann? Im Idealfall kann das dann eh alles das TV-Gerät von selbst.



Diese Frage müssen sich dann Sony & Co. stellen.

Wenn alles dann nur noch über die Cloud laufen soll, gibts auch mMn keine Rechtfertigung für irgendwelche Exklusivitäten mehr etc.
Zumindest wenn es um die Argumentation geht "Nur mit dieser Hardware möglich!!!!"

Irgendwann ist es schlichtweg nur noch ein (Streaming)Dienst / Portal und theoretisch müsste es dort alle Spiele geben.
Höchstwarscheinlich wird dann warscheinlich komplett auf die beste PC / Server Hardware gesetzt und die Konsole darf als solche nicht mehr bezeichnet werden.


----------



## USA911 (22. Dezember 2014)

Wie sieht das denn bei den Film-Portale aus? Machen die überhaupt Umsatz oder sind die nur auf dem Markt weil die Mutterfirma genug Geld reinpumpt und der Aktienmarkt passt (wie Zalando, Uber, etc...)


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2014)

Das schlimme, wie ich finde als ich den Text gelesen habe sind doch erstmal diese 6-8 Jahre bis zur nächsten Konsolen Generation. PC Gamer sollten da mal aufhorchen.
Schon jetzt hängen die Konsolen jedem Mittelklasse Rechner Lichjahre hinterher. Wie soll das denn in 6-8 Jahren ausschauen.
Für PC heißt es da, zumindest in Sachen Grafik/Technik totaler Stillstand. 
Denn sogenannte AAA Games werden erstmal für Konsole gemacht, der PC spielt jetzt schon, ein paar Ausnahmen mal übersprungen, bei der eigentlichen Haupt Entwicklung keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Dezember 2014)

absolut uninteressant für mich, hab schon Probleme ein Video bei Twitch in HD hochzustreamen in flüssiger Qualität.


----------



## Rachlust (23. Dezember 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Das schlimme, wie ich finde als ich den Text gelesen habe sind doch erstmal diese 6-8 Jahre bis zur nächsten Konsolen Generation. PC Gamer sollten da mal aufhorchen.
> Schon jetzt hängen die Konsolen jedem Mittelklasse Rechner Lichjahre hinterher. Wie soll das denn in 6-8 Jahren ausschauen.
> Für PC heißt es da, zumindest in Sachen Grafik/Technik totaler Stillstand.
> Denn sogenannte AAA Games werden erstmal für Konsole gemacht, der PC spielt jetzt schon, ein paar Ausnahmen mal übersprungen, bei der eigentlichen Haupt Entwicklung keine Rolle mehr.



Fortschritt ist nicht gleich rohe Power. Effizienz und Komfort sind mehr Fortschritt als GTX 3098 mit 20 Lüftern. Ebenfalls muss jeder sich selbst fragen "Zockt ihr in 8 Jahren überhaupt noch?" Evtl hat man 2 Kinder und mit Job und Familie zockt man nicht mehr wie blöd von Morgens bis Abends. Evtl zockt man mit Familie ja WiiToo weil es schnell gehen muss. 

Oder wird der PC noch im Heimbereich existieren? Evtl sind Tablets ja so fortschrittlich undlukrativ geworden das es nur noch Tablet Hersteller gibt. Ja ich weiß Photoshop, CAD blabla ich kenne die Argumente zur genüge aber es gibt Grafik Tablets mit integriertem Monitor für Photoshop (Kann sich eben nicht der Otto Normal Nutzer leisten. integriert man Photoshop in ein Leistungsfähiges Tablet inkl Stifteingabe wie beim Note ist hier ebenfalls ein Desktop unnötig und inefizient.

Einfach mal abwarten wie sich alles Entwickeln wird denn wie immer motzen alle jetzt rum aber in 8Jahren springen alle auf den Fortschritt Zug auf und rückblickend will niemand was gesagt haben


----------



## weltking (23. Dezember 2014)

Rachlust schrieb:


> "Zockt ihr in 8 Jahren überhaupt noch?" Evtl hat man 2 Kinder und mit Job und Familie zockt man nicht mehr wie blöd von Morgens bis Abends. Evtl zockt man mit Familie ja WiiToo weil es schnell gehen muss.



Auch ohne Familie und Kinder sollte man sich ernsthaft Gedanken über sein Leben machen, wenn man von Morgens bis Abends zockt


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2014)

Es wächst aber auch die nächste Generation nach. Und ich bezweifle mal, daß das klassische PC- und Konsolengaming so einfach ausstirbt. Zumal das Thema Streaming auch mit von der Qualität und Stabilität des Streamingportals und des Internetanbieters abhängt. Ebenso mit der regionalen und auch der individuellen Lage. Beispiel Altbau. Telefonanlage und Router im Keller, Betonstahldecke und WLAN-Verbund. Mal abgesehen von der möglichen Störempfindlichkeit von WLAN.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2014)

weltking schrieb:


> Auch ohne Familie und Kinder sollte man sich ernsthaft Gedanken über sein Leben machen, wenn man von Morgens bis Abends zockt



Wahre Worte. Ich zocke sicher nicht täglich und erst recht nicht 10-12h am Stück. Aber ich möchte das zocken trotz meines Alters nicht aufgeben. Da zocke ich vielleicht an 2 Tagen unter der Woche mal 1-2 h/Tag und wenn mal ein Kumpel am WE vorbeikommt auch mal bis 5 h. Das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## weltking (23. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wahre Worte. Ich zocke sicher nicht täglich und erst recht nicht 10-12h am Stück. Aber ich möchte das zocken trotz meines Alters nicht aufgeben. Da zocke ich vielleicht an 2 Tagen unter der Woche mal 1-2 h/Tag und wenn mal ein Kumpel am WE vorbeikommt auch mal bis 5 h. Das wars aber auch schon.



Eben. Nur weil man Kinder, Beruf und Familie hat, heißt es ja nicht, dass man keine Hobbies mehr haben kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2014)

weltking schrieb:


> Eben. Nur weil man Kinder, Beruf und Familie hat, heißt es ja nicht, dass man keine Hobbies mehr haben kann.



Die Leute, die Kinder haben, die zocken dann meist, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind. In WoW hab ich das z.B. immer bemerkt, diese Leute waren dann meist so von 20-23 Uhr online 

Und was Cloud-Gaming betrifft. Ich hoffe, dass das dann immer nur ein Zusatz/eine Option bleiben wird. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt doch sehr große Probleme damit und könnte mir das absolut nicht vorstellen, so zu zocken. Ich hasse ja schon die "Immer-Online" spiele.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2014)

Vor allen Dingen die weitere Abhängigkeit. Ist das Netz/der Provider mal down geht gar nichts.


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2014)

Kommen wird es auf jeden Fall, 100%. es ist der Traum der gesamten Gamer Industrie.
Warum?
Ganz einfach, es ist der perfekte Kopierschutz mit eingebautem DRM für jede Plattform und genau das ist es was diese Blutsauger haben wollen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2014)

Und mit eingebautem Verfallsdatum. Man schaltet dann den Stream ab und das wars dann. Wenn man ein Spiel z.B. 4-5 Jahre später mal wieder zocken will schaut man in die Röhre.


----------



## weltking (23. Dezember 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Kommen wird es auf jeden Fall, 100%. es ist der Traum der gesamten Gamer Industrie.
> Warum?
> Ganz einfach, es ist der perfekte Kopierschutz mit eingebautem DRM für jede Plattform und genau das ist es was diese Blutsauger haben wollen.




Viel wichtiger wird es den Firmen sein, dass man viel mehr Kunden erreichen kann. Keiner muss sich mehr relativ teure Hardware kaufen. Der Kopierschutz wird wohl eher nebensächlich sein, auch wenn es ein netter Nebeneffekt für die Publisher ist.


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2014)

weltking schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wird es den Firmen sein, dass man viel mehr Kunden erreichen kann. Keiner muss sich mehr relativ teure Hardware kaufen. Der Kopierschutz wird wohl eher nebensächlich sein, auch wenn es ein netter Nebeneffekt für die Publisher ist.



Wie willste denn Kunden erreichen mit Schnecken Internet.
Nicht überall ist Highspeed Datenautobahn angesagt, und ich meine jetzt nicht nur Deutschland.

Und Kopierschutz und vor allem DRM ist da eben nicht Nebensache, sondern das Hauptargument.


----------



## weltking (24. Dezember 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie willste denn Kunden erreichen mit Schnecken Internet.
> Nicht überall ist Highspeed Datenautobahn angesagt, und ich meine jetzt nicht nur Deutschland.



Das was ich dort angesprochen habe entspricht ja dem Idealfall, das wir in der Realität noch ein gutes Stück davon entfernt sind weiss ich auch. 
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration immer noch in Form eines kaufbaren Kastens erscheint. Die Firmen tasten sich jetzt erstmal langsam an die Materie ran.




Batze schrieb:


> Und Kopierschutz und vor allem DRM ist da eben nicht Nebensache, sondern das Hauptargument.



Glaube ich so nicht. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man mit diesem Schritt in erster Linie eine möglichst große Käuferschicht an Land ziehen will. Ich sehe da ein paar Parallelen zum F2P Modell. Ermögliche es jedem zu spielen und kassiere dann Geld.
Die Hardware ist ja an sich das größte Übel in dem System. Die Hersteller verdienen an der Hardware nix, zahlen im blödesten Fall sogar drauf und der Kunde hat relativ hohe Anschaffungskosten bevor er spielen kann.
Durch das Streamen hat der Hersteller den Vorteil, dass er zum einen erheblich weniger Kosten für das entwickeln und den Vertrieb der Hardware hat und zum anderen, dass er theoretisch jedem Menschen seine Spiele anbieten kann, der über eine Internetverbindung und einen Fernseher verfügt.


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2014)

An der Hardware verdienen aber andere.
Was meinst du was Intel AMD NVidia machen wenn das so kommen wird, die schauen da bestimmt nicht einfach so zu wenn man denen das Wasser abgräbt.

Und die andere Sache, erstmal müssen die Publisher in riesige Serferfarmen investieren.
Ein komplettes Game zu streamen ist was anderes als mal eben ein paar Server für ein MMO bereitzustellen.
Das sind Investitionen die in die zig Millionen gehen und sich nur die allergrößten leisten können.
Und momentan bekommen die meisten ja noch nicht mal da einen vernünftigen Launch zustande.
Also das wird noch lange lange dauern.

Bis dahin mal sehen was nach f2p und DLC abzocke sonst noch kommt.
Irgendwas lassen die sich noch einfallen, die haben uns noch nicht genug gemolken, da ist noch viel Luft nach oben.


----------

